

For Most Programmers, Learning Haskell Will Be No Picnic... Unless They Read This Tutorial First - dpapathanasiou
http://lisperati.com/haskell/

======
neilk
Fail. Is this supposed to be a joke? I honestly can't tell if the guy is
satirizing the self-indulgent tone of most tutorials. It has constant
digressions to useless topics, like Int versus Integer, that just show off the
author's erudition.

~~~
tel
It's pretty similar to the previous Casting Spels in Lisp tutorial in that
it's overly cute and loquacious but does manage to approach a heady topic with
some degree of innocence.

It's more targeted as an intro to Haskell for the light hobbyist, really.

~~~
neilk
I wrote a reply but it started turning into a blog post of sorts.

<http://flipzagging.livejournal.com/440929.html>

~~~
neilk
It's been pointed out to me that "Fail" is hardly constructive criticism. I'll
try to update my blog post (linked below) with something that might actually
help.

